# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Индексация заработной платы (изменение базовой единицы)

## spbvalentine

Добрый день!

Я новичок в 1С, пытаюсь разобраться с вопросом индексации заработной платы для гос. учреждения в программе 1С7: Зарплата и кадры, но ничего похожего в интерфейсе программы не нахожу.
Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть практический опыт в этом направлении?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> 
> Я новичок в 1С, пытаюсь разобраться с вопросом индексации заработной платы для гос. учреждения в программе 1С7: Зарплата и кадры, но ничего похожего в интерфейсе программы не нахожу.
> Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть практический опыт в этом направлении?


Данная конфигурация давно снята с поддержки и неактуальна. Индексация зарплаты делается документом Кадровое перемещение"  https://infostart.ru/public/20517/

----------


## spbvalentine

> Данная конфигурация давно снята с поддержки и неактуальна. Индексация зарплаты делается документом Кадровое перемещение"  https://infostart.ru/public/20517/


Спасибо за ответ! Дело в том, что программа некоторое время не обновлялась (и в ближайшее время обновление не предвидится) и там остался старый формат конфигурации, поэтому хотелось бы разобраться как он работает, но в Интернете никакой документации не нашел :(

----------

